# 1124p and brickwall filter



## wildchild22 (Aug 12, 2009)

Wondering how would I go about making a FMOD by using my bfd I already have. I want it be sort of a brick wall filter only allowing 40hz or 45hz and below at a 24db slope. 

Not sure if we can post external links but I want it like this

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1337993/buttkicker-bka300-4-external-high-pass-cutoff-filter


If anyone could help me out I would be happy!!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you’re asking if the BFD has or can generate a low- or high-pass filter, the answer is no. What you want is an electronic crossover.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## wildchild22 (Aug 12, 2009)

Is it possible to sort of do the same thing?
I thought this could be done by manipulating filters at high freq and altering their slope.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

More reading on the topic here.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## wildchild22 (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks Wayne I bought some FMODS after reading your response you linked to.


----------

